# Hymer van Battery?



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Transit based 07 Hymer van 572 but suppose the 522 is the same.

My manual says the leisure battery is under the passenger seat, can any one confirm this?

If so how do I get at it to fit a Inverter?

My guess is that the seat has to come out, I do hope not.

Pete


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

My RHD VAN522 has the engine battery under the driver's seat.

The leisure battery is under the passenger seat.

The control panel & charger unit are mounted towards the front, the battery is hidden behind it.

You will need to remove the seat base for which you need a large Allen key. The hex bolts are sealed with red paint and can take some shifting to loosen.

Simply lift the entire seat assembly off and all is revealed.

I have done some useful electrical mods to my VAN522.

Extra lights in the lounge area. Mods to the switches by the entrance door which to my mind were laid out illogically.

My next project is to investigate the FORD-fitted battery connections at the left hand rear of the base of the driver's seat mounting. They are covered by a red plastic cap and appear to have been disconnected. It will require removal of the driver's seat assembly - when I get around to it!


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*hymer battery*

Thanks Paulmj just as I thought Bl***y stupid place to put it in my opinion.

Yes the vehicle battery is under the drivers seat but according to the manual can be removed without removing the seat.

_My next project is to investigate the FORD-fitted battery connections at the left hand rear of the base of the driver's seat mounting. They are covered by a red plastic cap and appear to have been disconnected. It will require removal of the driver's seat assembly - when I get around to it![/color]_

I know the plastic cap/connection to which you refer mine is connected and at the mo have connected the inverter to this. My info (from Hymer UK) is that it will deliver up to 60 amps.

I may leave the inverter connected to this and just start the engine when the inverter is in use, which is only for short periods.

Comment invited, good or bad idea?

Pete


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

On our Hymer Transit base you can just slide the seat forward on its runners and get at the battery no problem. I would think all Tranisits are the same.


Richard...


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*hymer battery*

Hi Richard and thanks for your input. Not sure of the year of your vehicle, mine is on a 57 plate.

Sliding the seat forward on mine only reveals the swivel base, and the rear of the seat is enclosed at the base. Looking from the front I can see the Electroblok control box.

Pete


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Ours is an 07, but all the cabs are much the same all the way back to 2000.

I wired our inverter up no problem and mounted the inverter on the back of the seat base.All I did was slide the seat foward pleny of room to get in the battery. I then ran a mains cable under the steel box section bit an up into the wardrobe and thn to the TV. Yous will be a simular set up.

BTW. Maplins have got 150w inerters on special for £15.

Richard...


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: hymer battery*



PeteS said:


> Hi Richard and thanks for your input. Not sure of the year of your vehicle, mine is on a 57 plate.
> 
> Gosh that makes it vintage 3 letters & 3 numbers I'm impressed:lol:
> 
> Kind regards


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*hymer battery*

Ok Richard perhaps I am being dumb (it has been known) I will have another look tomorrow.

I'm ok for inverter got a 800 watt jobbie so's her indoors can use her hair dryer.

Pete


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

If there is a rotating swivel base the whole caboodle must be removed for access to the compartment.

I reckon the best bet if using an inverter to power anything meaty like a microwave oven would be to power it from those connections but *only* when the engine is running.


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

PeteS

I reckon that it would be easier to run the engine, switch the dash face blowers to hot and get her to dry her hair there!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes you are right, the hymer van has swivel seats, that will mean removal of the seat to get at the battery. Its only 4 bolts though, I fitted a swivel to the drivers seat in ours. Just be ready for the weight of the seat when you lift it off. They are heavy.



Richard...


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*hymer battery*

Checked again today and no I'm not going da-da the whole seat does have to be removed because of the seat swivel.

I think I will try as I suggested and leave the inverter connected to the vehicle battery and just switch on when Carole uses her hair dryer (600 watt).

Thanks all for your help.

Pete


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: hymer battery*



PeteS said:


> . . . I may leave the inverter connected to this and just start the engine when the inverter is in use, which is only for short periods.
> 
> Comment invited, good or bad idea?
> 
> Pete


Bad Idea me thinks . . I fitted a 1500w inverter for Sylv to use her 800w hairdrier - yes it worked on but running the engine whilst the inverter was in use blew the 30amp fuse from the alternator, better in my view to run the engine [if need be] after the hairdrier & inverter turned off to shove some charge back in the battery


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

In my view it is a pointless excercise using an inverter to run a 240V mains heating appliance.

Buy her a 12V hairdrier - it will be much less than 800W and will take longer to dry the hair but the instantaneous current will be much lower.
The airflow does most of the drying anyway, not the heat.

Don't forget that inverters are only 80% efficient. You will lose about 20% of the current to heat up the inverter itself.

Spose you could use it as curling tongues if the cooling vanes were the right shape!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

paulmj said:


> . . . Buy her a 12V hairdrier - it will be much less than 800W and will take longer to dry the hair but the instantaneous current will be much lower. The airflow does most of the drying anyway, not the heat.


No no no no no - 12v hairdriers compare exactly to a chocolate fire guard; Absolute Rubbish [got one laying around collecting dust somewhere]


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*hymer battery*

No no no no no - 12v hairdriers compare exactly to a chocolate fire guard; Absolute Rubbish [got one laying around collecting dust somewhere] 

What he said


----------

